# Game Feed @ the Fargo Elk's Club



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

As the newly appointed Exalted Ruler of the Fargo Elk's club, I am inviting allof you to a game feed on December 20. If you have any secret recipes, please bring!!! Any game you want to bring will be welcomed. Last one was a ton of fun and I hope to see more of you guys.

If you plan on brining something just give a call and let the person at the bar know, they will understand what you are talking about!!
3435 N. Broadway
or 293-5151

Sincerely Taylor Ells

Wuu WUUU!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can't wait!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

As a fellow Elk's officer up here in Devils Lake, I will try my darndest to make it. If I can, expect moose to be on the menu.

cootkiller


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks ~CK~ Anything will be appreciated! And to all who show up to the game feed, if you are off the web-site I will get your first round!

Mav....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

And...If you bring any pretty girls from work, he will get them drunk!!!

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Right Mav!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Whats wrong with that? :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not a thing, I was in hysterics that night. One of the funnest nights out I have had in a long time!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

As I can recall I had a smile on my face the whole night! Maybe it was the fact that I was staring at a goddess all night. Man is she Hot!!!

Bye the way she owes me dinner! Let her know that I plan on collecting!!

Mav..... :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The G fizzel boyz will do our best to try to make it down. I might have to spend the night at Lyle's moms house. 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ you can stay in dog kennel at my dads.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> I might have to spend the night at Lyle's moms house. 8)


 :rollin:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Mav...

How much and what time?. I live just North of the place (By the hospital) and I work a few doors down. Don't have any game to bring though.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It will be from 6:00pm until food lasts.... and the cost is $5.00 if you bring a dish( roles, desserts, or baked goods included...just let me know) and $8.25 if you bring yourself. Hope to see you there. We have some great food already signed up.

Mav.... Taylor Ells


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Mav,

I'll be there. I have to come from Bismarck on Saturday back home so I might get there a little late. My buddy from Grand Forks will be coming too. We will bring some dinner rolls and stuff. I love food!

:beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Bring it! That is all I want! Nothing else!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Completely forgot about the big event :roll: How was it? Did any hot women show up? Did anybody get served a side dish of e coli? Did anyone have to post bail?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great food!!! With some late entries of Caribou and Elk it made for a great time and stories were told! Oh and the WUU WUU's were there also!!
For all who missed.....Man it was good!!!!! :beer: 
and I did all the cooking.....

Always good to see Lyle and PJ!!!!

Mav....


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn right Mav it was a blast. The food was great and the company wasnt to bad either. All i know is that i didnt walk a strait line on my way out of the place. :lol: PJ had so much fun in fargo this weekend he wants to move there. Just ask him about Jill 8)

Thanks taylor for inviiting us.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Damn, I hate having to work every freeeekiiiinnnggg Saturday.


----------

